# BPA in hospital oral syringes? Safe to sterilise?



## Helenx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi,

Wonder if anyone can help? My baby is taking oral medication and we were given one 2ml syringe from the hospital. We've just been washing and sterilising it everyday for use - it just stays in the steriliser until we need it.

Someone has said this is not safe as they are not meant to be sterilised and it could contain BPA? Which could leak into the bottles in the steriliser? We've been doing this for weeks now as we only got the one syringe. Are we doing the right thing?

Thanks for any advice  xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Helen 

I would imagine oral syringes are bpa free but to be sure you could always ask the chemist for a few and dispose of them every time, or scald them after use? 

Nic
Xx


----------

